# Rocky is 9 today!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy birthday to my sweet Rocky! We've been through so much more together than I could have ever imagined when we first met. Scared of kids, scared of strangers, scared of gunfire, you always lay down the law and teach the fosters and the pups how to be good dogs. 

After nearly 9 years, you've got us well-trained. 
It's Rocky's car; we just drive it.
It's Rocky's couch; he lets us sit there.
It's Rocky's bed; we're allowed to sleep on it.
It's Rocky's house; we just make the payments.
It's Rocky's world and we're all just living in it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Rocky!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday big boy!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Woofy birthday Rocky! I have a wise grey mostach too! From Nero almost 8yrs!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday Rocky!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rocky!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Happy birthday woofs from Stosh


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

:happyboogie:HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rocky!!!!:cake::happyboogie:


:hugs:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to Rocky!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww Happy Woofday sweet boy


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy birthday Rocky! :birthday::birthday:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Rocky!! Wish many more happy and healthy ones for you. Chloe sends kisses,


----------

